# Site General > Off-topic Cafe >  Do you even Vape bro? Vape/E-Cig Discussion

## StaticLowLife

just a general Vaporizer/E-cig discussion. to talk about your rigs, mods and Flavors you've tried.

my rig is a Modded Orbit Vortex. I'm pretty proud of the output lol

my juice of choice is Blueberry/Menthol/Watermelon 

I've been Vapeing for about 3 weeks after getting turned on to it by a good friend of mine. and have been of tobacco (chew...yea its gross) for that 3 weeks.

----------

_Lady mkrj58_ (03-25-2014)

----------


## MonkeyShuttle

I stop using tobacco 6 months ago and honestly the e cigs didnt do anything buy remind me that i was still addicted to nicotine so i just sucked it up for a few days and now im going on 7 months no bacco  :Wink:   all that noise aside... Menthol  :Very Happy:

----------

_andyroof1979_ (02-02-2015),_Lady mkrj58_ (03-25-2014)

----------


## StaticLowLife

> I stop using tobacco 6 months ago and honestly the e cigs didnt do anything buy remind me that i was still addicted to nicotine so i just sucked it up for a few days and now im going on 7 months no bacco   all that noise aside... Menthol





 Congrats!!!! tobacco sucks and it can be difficult quitting!!! however i originally bought mine to stop chewing. and it worked for me. but i also have a large hookah. and for me my vaporizer is just like that. I'm finally on 0% nicotine and ugh I'm so happy the nice thing about vaporizers if i feel like I'm smoking a Hookah except i can take it with me and not worry about a hot coal landing on my arm. plus the amount of flavors out there are astonishing. and the majority of them have 0 nicotine. i only use the organic juice. and well i wish i would of known about them along time ago....well let me specify.....i wish i would of known about the (Non Dry Herb Vaporizers long time ago) lol

----------

_Lady mkrj58_ (03-25-2014)

----------


## Kodieh

They just recently banned vaping in Oklahoma. I'm just sitting here like, wat. I'm not sure if it's in like public places or state owned places though. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk

----------


## MonkeyShuttle

I chewed too and i dont care what any body says it a billion times harder to quite so good job man and sounds like your left with the oral fixation lol what ever you do DONT USE FOOD to help with it  :Very Happy:

----------

_Lady mkrj58_ (03-25-2014)

----------


## StaticLowLife

> I chewed too and i dont care what any body says it a billion times harder to quite so good job man and sounds like your left with the oral fixation lol what ever you do DONT USE FOOD to help with it



Lol Yea chew is a pain to quit. besides the vape I've used this forum as my outlet lol!

----------


## StaticLowLife

> They just recently banned vaping in Oklahoma. I'm just sitting here like, wat. I'm not sure if it's in like public places or state owned places though. 
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk



i think thats so dumb. but hey i understand i suppose. i also have the snoop dogg g Pen. and well thats a dry Herb Vape. but i only use it in the privacy of my workshop. i thing its the people who abuse the system that ruin it. like "Hey i can put bud in here and smoke it anywhere." Dummies. from my experience in Vaping in public, a lot of people have questions about it. but mostly positive. i wish that i could turn people on (LOL) to the all natural Juice more. in the three weeks I've ben off tobacco ive already saved around 90 bucks!! which is money in the bank for my Cinnamon Hypo!!!!!!!!!!!

----------

_Lady mkrj58_ (07-22-2015)

----------


## Kodieh

Yeah, I started researching and right now it's just state owned and leased property, including cars. 

A lot of the vaping I've seen happen is people saying "haha I can do this where ever I want and no one can tell me to stop". Though, I've got family that's quit smoking because of it, so I feel it's a positive thing. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk

----------


## Bluebonnet Herp

> They just recently banned vaping in Oklahoma. I'm just sitting here like, wat. I'm not sure if it's in like public places or state owned places though. 
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk


I think it's just on state land/public property. I like what the article I was reading says about it though...




> Fallins order, effective Jan. 1, will prohibit the use of e-cigarettes on state-owned and leased lands. The ban will extend to state vehicles, according to Fallins office.
> 
> Gore said his members *consider Fallins move an abuse of power by the governor, similar to abuses by the Obama administration.*


Couldn't have said it better.

----------

_bigt0006_ (03-13-2014),_MonkeyShuttle_ (03-12-2014)

----------


## MonkeyShuttle

Oh yeah when i see how much it cost for some smokes im like thank god i chewed.  And then i see how much i saved from not chewing and im like thank god i quit lol.  But some cigarettes are upwards of $7!!!!

----------


## Kodieh

> I think it's just on state land/public property. I like what the article I was reading says about it though...
> 
> 
> Couldn't have said it better.


I read the same thing, and snickered. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk

----------


## StaticLowLife

Heres my stand on all this......when i vape "Dry Herb" its in the privacy of my own property. i believe thats the responsable  thing to do. i wouldn't fire up a joint in public..(Before the flaming starts I'm legal.)  to be its a respect thing. even if nobody can tell. and as far as normal vaping goes if i do it in public i do it in smoking areas only. just because theres no smell does not mean i can do it where ever i please. just like, i Open carry. because its legal, however i also have my CCW. but I'm not that guy that open carries in Walmart. if that correlation makes sense

----------

_Lady mkrj58_ (01-12-2015)

----------


## StaticLowLife

> Oh yeah when i see how much it cost for some smokes im like thank god i chewed.  And then i see how much i saved from not chewing and im like thank god i quit lol.  But some cigarettes are upwards of $7!!!!


and thats why i don't light up the hookah every day, shish 30 bucks a tin....coals 6 bucks for 5. when i can get 3 different flavors of organic flavors from my vape for 15 bucks that last an entire month.

----------


## Craigaria

I'm opening a Vapor shop in the next few weeks. I just signed my lease last week and made my first two inventory orders. The shop will be in Monroe, GA and is called Steamhouse Vapors. If anyone lives nearby, stop by sometime. Im hoping to open at the beginning of April. Im also hoping to add my own mixologist in the near future.

----------

_ARamos8_ (05-03-2014),_Lady mkrj58_ (03-25-2014),rabernet (03-25-2014)

----------


## Bluebonnet Herp

> Heres my stand on all this......when i vape "Dry Herb" its in the privacy of my own property. i believe thats the responsable  thing to do. i wouldn't fire up a joint in public..(Before the flaming starts I'm legal.)  to be its a respect thing. even if nobody can tell. and as far as normal vaping goes if i do it in public i do it in smoking areas only. just because theres no smell does not mean i can do it where ever i please. just like, i Open carry. because its legal, however i also have my CCW. but I'm not that guy that open carries in Walmart. if that correlation makes sense


Well that's agreeable. But it should go under as one of the unwritten social rules that you must follow, not the governor's new agenda.

----------


## StaticLowLife

> Well that's agreeable. But it should go under as one of the unwritten social rules that you must follow, not the governor's new agenda.



Truth....+Rep.

----------


## StaticLowLife

> I'm opening a Vapor shop in the next few weeks. I just signed my lease last week and made my first two inventory orders. The shop will be in Monroe, GA and is called Steamhouse Vapors. If anyone lives nearby, stop by sometime. Im hoping to open at the beginning of April. Im also hoping to add my own mixologist in the near future.



thats awesome man!!!!!!!!! please carry Kanger pro tanks!!!!!! and if you need a flavor tester............lol  i gotchu

----------


## Craigaria

I just posted a minute ago and it didn't show up. So if it comes up double, just ignore it...   Me and my wife are opening a vape shop here in Monroe, GA in the next few weeks. I just signed my lease yesterday and she just made our first two inventory orders today. The name of the shop is Steamhouse Vapors. Im hoping to work a deal and have my own in-house mixologist in the near future. If any members live nearby, feel free to stop by and hang out anytime. We have even discussed keeping one of the BP's at the shop!

----------


## Craigaria

Lol, I see my post finally decided to show :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  all that extra typing for nothing...

----------


## StaticLowLife

> I just posted a minute ago and it didn't show up. So if it comes up double, just ignore it...   Me and my wife are opening a vape shop here in Monroe, GA in the next few weeks. I just signed my lease yesterday and she just made our first two inventory orders today. The name of the shop is Steamhouse Vapors. Im hoping to work a deal and have my own in-house mixologist in the near future. If any members live nearby, feel free to stop by and hang out anytime. We have even discussed keeping one of the BP's at the shop!


Lol it did post but heres my reply! 

thats awesome man!!!!!!!!! please carry Kanger pro tanks!!!!!! and if you need a flavor tester............lol i gotchu!!!!!

----------

_Lady mkrj58_ (03-25-2014)

----------


## Craigaria

Thanks! Do you live in GA? If so stop by, you can test them all :Smile:

----------


## StaticLowLife

> Thanks! Do you live in GA? If so stop by, you can test them all



Mi Until the 26th of next month then I'm moving to Florida for business. so ill be pretty close. i would love to come and check out the shop and talk BP's!!!

----------


## Craigaria

Cool! I'll be sure to post the opening date on this thread when I lock it in...

----------


## StaticLowLife

> Cool! I'll be sure to post the opening date on this thread when I lock it in...



Wo hoo!!!!!! BTW, I'm sure you have a sweet mechanical rig post it up!!!!!!!!

----------


## Pythonfriend

this reminds me a lot of that thread, i suggest you read it:

http://ball-pythons.net/forums/showt...7-E-Cigarettes

basically if you vape or not, and if it works, really depends on the quality of what you are using. tremendously. 

to sum it up:
a good device tastes good, and it comes with high-grade rechargeables. a good device is button-activated, for perfect control. a good device can be completely disassembled, cleaned, and re-assembled. (basically just like a gun). a good device is powered by the battery technology you know from cellphones and laptops, highest grade, and replacement rechargeables are easy to get. 

laws that restrict this technology can only benefit the tobacco industry. they tried it in the EU, and after the media called bullcrap and many people and many companies rallied against it, their attempts to ban it failed. there is no incentive to ban it, except when you want to sell the cancer causing smoldering old tobacco-based crap. unfortunately there is a lot of money in tobacco growing and in the sale of tobacco products. but their old lobbyists moved on to cast doubt on climate change for big coal and big oil, and this basically caught them with their pants down. still, keeping it legal may be a battle.

----------


## mario16

I been vaporizing now for about 4 months and I haven't touch a cigarette since. I started off with just the regular vapor that you can buy in any store but now I have the evic by joytech and menthol is my favorite favor that I mix with other fruit favors 

Sent from my LG-MS870 using Tapatalk

----------

_Lady mkrj58_ (03-25-2014)

----------


## StaticLowLife

> I been vaporizing now for about 4 months and I haven't touch a cigarette since. I started off with just the regular vapor that you can buy in any store but now I have the evic by joytech and menthol is my favorite favor that I mix with other fruit favors 
> 
> Sent from my LG-MS870 using Tapatalk



i highly recommend checking out the starbuzz flavors. they seem to be much more flavorful than your off the shelf juices.....i originally got hooked on them from there shisha if you like fruit flavors.

----------


## mario16

How do you used that. I look it up and it's in a can 

Sent from my LG-MS870 using Tapatalk

----------


## mario16

> i highly recommend checking out the starbuzz flavors. they seem to be much more flavorful than your off the shelf juices.....i originally got hooked on them from there shisha if you like fruit flavors.


I don't like the fruit flavors by they're self I mostly used menthol but I will a flavor with it from time to time

Sent from my LG-MS870 using Tapatalk

----------


## StaticLowLife

> How do you used that. I look it up and it's in a can 
> 
> Sent from my LG-MS870 using Tapatalk



Lol That would be the Shisha for a hookah, 

this is what i was referring to,

----------


## dr del

Hi,

Just a reminder of the no-drug talk policy on the forum. Legal or not we don't consider it family friendly.

I'm currently using a kanger aerotank on a smok VV/VW battery. I do have a vamo v5 waiting to be shipped though.

----------

_Lady mkrj58_ (03-25-2014)

----------


## jclaiborne

My wife and I both have kanger protank minis on the vision spinner batterys we both are at 12% using glacial inferno liquid.

----------

_Lady mkrj58_ (03-25-2014)

----------


## Kaskadian

I've been vaping to get off of smokeless as well. I have a Nemesis mechanical w/ IGO-W atomizer. I usually vape 24-36mg menthol.

----------

_Lady mkrj58_ (03-25-2014)

----------


## StaticLowLife

> Hi,
> 
> Just a reminder of the no-drug talk policy on the forum. Legal or not we don't consider it family friendly.
> 
> I'm currently using a kanger aerotank on a smok VV/VW battery. I do have a vamo v5 waiting to be shipped though.


My Apologies, i defiantly understand, How much life do you get out of that battery?





> My wife and I both have kanger protank minis on the vision spinner batterys we both are at 12% using glacial inferno liquid.


Protank=Win!!!!!!




> I've been vaping to get off of smokeless as well. I have a Nemesis mechanical w/ IGO-W atomizer. I usually vape 24-36mg menthol.


thats awesome, Smokeless tobacco is no good. i finally can walk in to a gas station and not think about lol. I'm a fan of the mechanical's is it bronze?

----------


## TheSnakeGeek

My provari with the hippo cap and an IBTanked carto tank. I had the kanger protank for a while.. and then I discovered cartomizers. And O_O. A whole 'nother ball game. The cartos taste SO much better and usually last longer too. If you're wanting to get into carto tanks, check out IBTanked.com. Their tanks are glass, sexy, and very reasonably priced compared to a lot of the other glass carto tanks around.

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk

----------

_Lady mkrj58_ (03-25-2014)

----------


## ViperSRT3g

I only vape because I like blowing the smoke lol. My friend got me into it a few months back. I have a Magneto with a Vivi Nova tank. I just bought an RPA on Saturday and am going to be experimenting with it this weekend. But I've made a twisted pair coil and so far the results from my friend's one was amazing. It was so strong he couldn't even smoke his own low level nicotine juice. So I think he may switch over to nicotine free juice and have fun blowing smoke too lol.

----------

_Lady mkrj58_ (03-25-2014)

----------


## Kaskadian

> thats awesome, Smokeless tobacco is no good. i finally can walk in to a gas station and not think about lol. I'm a fan of the mechanical's is it bronze?


Dude I know right?! Grizzly mint.. the stuff had a punch. Mine is stainless actually. I think they may have one in bronze as well though. Definitely worth the purchase if you're ever looking into getting one.

----------

_Lady mkrj58_ (03-25-2014)

----------


## StaticLowLife

> My provari with the hippo cap and an IBTanked carto tank. I had the kanger protank for a while.. and then I discovered cartomizers. And O_O. A whole 'nother ball game. The cartos taste SO much better and usually last longer too. If you're wanting to get into carto tanks, check out IBTanked.com. Their tanks are glass, sexy, and very reasonably priced compared to a lot of the other glass carto tanks around.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk



oh i like very much! that has to be one of my fav looking tanks!




> I only vape because I like blowing the smoke lol. My friend got me into it a few months back. I have a Magneto with a Vivi Nova tank. I just bought an RPA on Saturday and am going to be experimenting with it this weekend. But I've made a twisted pair coil and so far the results from my friend's one was amazing. It was so strong he couldn't even smoke his own low level nicotine juice. So I think he may switch over to nicotine free juice and have fun blowing smoke too lol.


Lol wtisted coil for the win!! i can honestly say i love my vaporizer idk i guess one vice takes the place of another. at least this is healthier!




> Dude I know right?! Grizzly mint.. the stuff had a punch. Mine is stainless actually. I think they may have one in bronze as well though. Definitely worth the purchase if you're ever looking into getting one.


yuup i was a grizzly wintergreen guy for 5 years. (Bad habit i picked up in the army) and yes i recommend them to everyone i know looking to quit traditional tobacco.

----------


## StaticLowLife

Currently in a mild bidding war to get my hands on this stingray....im stoked!!

----------


## dsirkle

I'm not a vapist myself, but I hear that many people are buying their complete vaping supplies from www.vapourpirates.com.

----------

dr del (03-14-2014),_Lady mkrj58_ (03-25-2014)

----------


## dr del

> My Apologies, i defiantly understand, How much life do you get out of that battery?


For a 1300mah a shockingly low 1-3 hours ( but then I am am running it at 9.5-10.5 watts ). Hence the decision to go for a vamo and a couple of 18650 2900mah's.

The smok spends more time on the charger than it does getting vaped.  :Sad:

----------


## Kaskadian

Static, do you find yourself vaping high nicotine vapor as well? I know we were both getting a hell of a kick from smokeless. I started off at 36mg, and I'm trying to stick to 24mg now with the hopes of eventually going back to 12-18mg.

----------


## StaticLowLife

> For a 1300mah a shockingly low 1-3 hours ( but then I am am running it at 9.5-10.5 watts ). Hence the decision to go for a vamo and a couple of 18650 2900mah's.
> 
> The smok spends more time on the charger than it does getting vaped.


Jesh! thats real low, but then again thats some pretty high output! I'm thinking of making the switch to mechanical but the batteries are stopping me.




> Static, do you find yourself vaping high nicotine vapor as well? I know we were both getting a hell of a kick from smokeless. I started off at 36mg, and I'm trying to stick to 24mg now with the hopes of eventually going back to 12-18mg.


i started on 24mg for the first week then went to 12 (Vaping like a beast though) and I'm about ready to switch to 0mg. but ill always keep a 12mg for those reeeeeeeeeaaaaaaaalllllllllllllllll bad days.

----------


## Chavo

First off, I quit cold turkey almost five years ago, when I found out about my son (and failed miserably before then). It ain't easy! Just wanted to say I'm proud of you guys. This electronic stuff sounds very promising.

----------

_Lady mkrj58_ (03-25-2014)

----------


## StaticLowLife

> First off, I quit cold turkey almost five years ago, when I found out about my son (and failed miserably before then). It ain't easy! Just wanted to say I'm proud of you guys. This electronic stuff sounds very promising.



from me and everyone else thanks brotha  i can tell you i have mad respect for you. any body that can quit cold turkey , in my book is a saint. I've tried so many times to quit smoking, started when i was 13. smoked till i was 17, then my parents signed off on me to join the army, then i picked up chewing, and its been a battle to quit ever sense. I've tried so hard to quit. but long story shot the reason i quit was a very good friend of mine and her partner asked if i would help them start a family. (I was the donor) and they asked that it would be completely open.) meaning that i would be at every birthday and be a part of the child's life. so i tired to quit smokeless and its been a uphill battle ever sense, but thanks to the vaporizer I'm for ever thankful.....

----------


## Lady mkrj58

I have been Vaping for almost 5 years now, best thing I ever did, I now have 50 Mods and all kinds of cool tanks and now I use and build my RBA My favorite RBA is my Kayfun and my GG Penelope my FavotitevTanks ate my Phiniacs my Favorite Mods are my Innokin collection and My Provaries, my Favorite Mechanical are my GGTS and My Marcus. 

Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk

----------


## Lady mkrj58

I also make most of my juices its tasty and Fun, my Favorite Vendor Juice is The Plumeroom 

Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk

----------


## Lady mkrj58

This became a Hobby to me and my Doctor says all the time you would not know I smoked for 35 years.

Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk

----------


## Lady mkrj58

Along My Journey I have helped many people get off the Stinkies Vaping is a way better Nicotine delivery device anyway Smoking is so 20th Century.

Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk

----------


## Lady mkrj58

If I can help anyone with Vaping Questions good gear or what ever Hit me up Im happy to help save a life.

Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk

----------


## Lady mkrj58

Next Mod for me is a DNA 20. Now that BT is in the ecig game it will never be Banned how ever I think as a Vapor its rude to vape in say Wal-Mart or any other building yes its just steam but this Industry has fought long and hard to get were it is today so Bad Publicity is not a good thing CASA is busy enough fighting for our rights. I can't believe I paid the Gov. for 35 years while I was killing myself. So I say Vape On just be respectable. .....

Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk

----------


## rabernet

I went through so many tube mods and toppers, including Provari topped with a Kayfun Lite +, but have sold all of them off, and the Provari is selling to a friend. 

I'm strictly a REO girl. I have an original Mini, a Mini 2.0, a VV Grand, and five Woodvils. And I'm on the wait list for an OliveR Dibi bottom feeder. 

Bottom fed dripping is all I need - no more fiddling with tanks and awful dry hits. Coil it, wick it, squeeze the bottle to feed the atty on demand and I'm loving life!

Had a MVP2, hated it - didn't hold a candle to my REO's and every topper made it top heavy - I think I'm the only person who hates the MVP2. 

Oh - and I have a Kamry 101 just for dripping juices before I commit a bottle in any of my REO's.

----------

_Lady mkrj58_ (03-25-2014)

----------


## Lady mkrj58

Awsome The REO is a fine device the best thing and most important thing is what works for the each person is the right device, I  remember my first 6 months my Provari was in my mouth and hand in fact looking back I could of duck taped it to my face lol. Un like you I prefer The Tubes and Boxes and I love my Tanks RBA my New Favorite is the Aspire Nautilus omg what a tank right now the replacement heads are spend, y but as In all vape gear that will come down. A little hint on the Pro tanks are the new Airflow Control Bottoms I now never get a dry hit , worth looking at Myvaporstore.com its fits the protank 2 and uses your regular Kanger Single coil heads were the Protank 3 uses the dual coil, I have 200 new single coil heads so Im real happy about the new Airflow control Bottom, It makes my Protank 2 into a Areotank that will use my existing Heads 
Were the Areotank tank uses the new style.

Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk

----------

rabernet (03-25-2014)

----------


## Lady mkrj58

> just a general Vaporizer/E-cig discussion. to talk about your rigs, mods and Flavors you've tried.
> 
> my rig is a Modded Orbit Vortex. I'm pretty proud of the output lol
> 
> my juice of choice is Blueberry/Menthol/Watermelon 
> 
> I've been Vapeing for about 3 weeks after getting turned on to it by a good friend of mine. and have been of tobacco (chew...yea its gross) for that 3 weeks.


Hey keep up the good work on your new non smoking lifestyle.

Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk

----------


## Inknsteel

I actually just started vaping a week ago. I started reading up online and found a local shop about 5 minutes from my office. I picked up a Smok Winder with a couple EVOD glass mini tanks and a few flavors of juice. I haven't had an actual cigarette in a week, so I'm hopeful that getting off the nasty cancer sticks will stick this time...

----------


## dr del

Hey,  :Smile: 

I got a nice little mech mod in the post today ( gold Astro clone from fasttech for only $17  :Surprised:  )



I got it for an "out and about carry" with a nice steel tank for the aerotank. 

The quality of it is top notch - way better than I was expecting.

----------


## Lady mkrj58

Woo hoo glad to see ya quit smoking...............

Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk

----------


## ARamos8

I've been vaping 3 years now and have not looked back.  The decision was a no brainer and the savings was a nice bonus as well.  Like many, I still walk out to the smoking area at work and spend most of my time just answering questions about my PV.  I've rubbed off on my buddies and almost all of us vape now which is alright during poker nights  :Good Job: .  I'm waiting for the right DNA 20/30 mod to complete my gear.  :Smile: 

Provarimini - Kayfun Lite +
Atmomixani Nemesis - 3D Dripper
(DNA 20/30 - on the look out)

----------


## Soterios

I'm waiting on some better studies on the safety of it. 

I'm an occasional cigar/hooka smoker, and have vaped before. I'd be happy to transition to it.

----------


## gardenfiend138

I remembered seeing this thread when I smoked and never thought to read it...after years of trying different disposable e-cigs I had given up on vaping. Then I decided to get one on the recommendation of a friend that used his to quit. I got the e go t prime x vape package and just got back from purchasing a bottom coil reusable thing. 

I haven't touched a cigarette in 19 days now and it has been the best purchase (aside from snakes) that I have ever made! I was on a variety of tobacco favors, and just bought a banana custard one that is absolutely delicious! The output with the bottom coil is so much more than the disposable top coil the e-go came with.

I'm hooked and loving it! After 9 years of smoking between half a pack and 2 packs a day, I had forgotten that life is actually full of flavors and aromas. I think the point that did it for me was after 2 days of no cigarettes when I was making a salad and was amazed that I could smell the cucumber I was cutting. I am planning on going to 0mg nicotine soon, and ideally cutting out vaping altogether. I decided to start at 6mg because while I was a heavy smoker, I knew the vape would be glued to my mouth and didn't want to get nic-sick. All in all, it has been life changing for me!
-Guy

----------

dr del (06-09-2014)

----------


## Ut Huhh

I've been vaping since the begining of the year.  I've smoked 2 cigs since.  One the first day I got my vape after dinner and another when I ran out of juice and was to busy to make it to the store before they closed because of work for 3 days.  That cig wasn't satisfying at all. Otherwise 6 months smoke free.

My setup is fairly simple.  Evod VV 1100 with an aerotank. Have been playing with the idea of getting a mech mod but I'm not sure how practical it would be with my work.

----------

_gardenfiend138_ (06-10-2014)

----------


## Lady mkrj58

So great to see folks quitting the Stinkies woo hoo. As a Five year Vapor I have used alot of different Gear and I would like to share that the Aspire Products are great the Aspire Nautilus is out of this world good with the flavors of your Juices its down right clean and sharp so if your in the tank market check them out, also the New Aspire regular coils also are another great product. If your into RBA The Kayfun is one of the best to date IMO. Happy Vaping. ....

Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk

----------


## bigt0006

My new set up nemesis mech mod and the 454 big block rda.

Sent from my SPH-L720 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## manuuman

I need to try a legit vape to cut back on cigs. I bought a "blu e-cig"  from a gas station one time and it taste like open _sewer_

----------


## KING JAMES

Only been going at it about three weeks. Killed two coolfireIIs (kept having button stick and autofire issues) and switched over to a itasteMVP. I am really happy I found this...used to go through about a can of chew and a half pack of cigs a day and have not had either since I started vaping  :Very Happy:  long live my spearmint blast mt dew mix  :Very Happy: 

next step mec mod mwhahahahaha

----------


## Craigaria

Hey everyone! 

Just checking in again.  I posted to the thread a while back but it was removed because it was considered advertising because I linked my fb page  :Sad: 

My Vape shop has been open for almost three months and going smooth. Getting ready for our first cloud competition!

Happy to see so many vaping on this site And great job quitting smoking!

----------


## bigt0006

Love my mvp best purchase i made. I also love my mech mods and rebuildable drip atomizers

Sent from my LGLS740 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## dr del

Just bought my second astro clone - I had a shorting aerotank which made to 30A battery leak all over the old one.  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 

Mostly my fault as I removed the kick I had in it to try and find out which bit was borked.

----------


## Craigaria

My all day vape right now is a MVP with a Pro tank 2.

I test most of my sample flavors on a Hana clone dna 30 with an Igo-wpc. I have stovetop coils on it at .46 ohm.

Im about to build my first cloud setup and im torn between using either an all black 26650 Hades with a black Tobh atty or using a 26650- copper 4nine with either the Tobh or a Stillare. Probably will build it with parallel 24 gauge to about .08 ohms.

Ill post some pics when I get it set up.

----------


## bigt0006

> My all day vape right now is a MVP with a Pro tank 2.
> 
> I test most of my sample flavors on a Hana clone dna 30 with an Igo-wpc. I have stovetop coils on it at .46 ohm.
> 
> Im about to build my first cloud setup and im torn between using either an all black 26650 Hades with a black Tobh atty or using a 26650- copper 4nine with either the Tobh or a Stillare. Probably will build it with parallel 24 gauge to about .08 ohms.
> 
> Ill post some pics when I get it set up.


Love my 454 big block big clouds with a quad coil set up at .5 ohms

Sent from my LGLS740 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## Craigaria

> Love my 454 big block big clouds with a quad coil set up at .5 ohms
> 
> Sent from my LGLS740 using Tapatalk 2


Sounds sweet!  Quad coils are cool...

----------


## Craigaria

Here are the pics...

here are a few of my mods  :Smile: 
[IMG][/IMG]

my new 26650 hades with a Tobh atty
[IMG][/IMG]

.12 ohm parallel 24ga build
[IMG][/IMG]

----------


## bigt0006

Just got a valkyrie hybrid dripper love it dont think ill be buying any more mods its all i need

Sent from my LGLS740 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## nicolerawr33

E-cigs deff help me quit cigarettes, I still have a problem wanting cigarettes when I drink though.  :Sad: 

I love these flavors: papaya, white tea, red bull, menthol, mango, & rainbow sherbet

----------


## Lady mkrj58

Just wanted to share five years and counting my freedom from the analog cigarette. I just wanted to share that the Aspire Nautilus tank rocked for me with the BDC and bam now we have the New BVC Coil And it really Rocks the taste. 

Sent from my SGH-T999

----------


## Mike41793

I need a vaping book for dummies to understand all this stuff haha. How do y'all know what tank fits what batteries? And what do the ohm, voltage, variable voltage etc etc mean? I don't need a super technical explanation, just how do they apply to vaping?

----------


## Craigaria

> I need a vaping book for dummies to understand all this stuff haha. How do y'all know what tank fits what batteries? And what do the ohm, voltage, variable voltage etc etc mean? I don't need a super technical explanation, just how do they apply to vaping?


As long as the batteries and tanks have a 510 connection, most are compatible. But some batteries will run certain tanks better. Like if you have a dual coil tank, it would work better on a variable voltage battery.

ohm- resistance of the coil. The lower the resistance, the more vapor produced, more juice used, battery life shortened, and higher amp requirements. Sub ohm is any coil less than 1ohm. Cloud chasers build super low ohm coils to produce BIG vapor...

voltage- stock ego batteries put out 3.7 volts. Variable voltage batteries allow you to adjust the voltage. The higher the voltage, the bigger hit. Take the voltage too high and it can burn the juice and burn out the coil. As the battery starts to fade, the hit will fade unless you adjust the voltage higher.

variable wattage- variable wattage is just like variable voltage, but as the battery starts to run low, the micro processor adjusts the voltage to give you the same hit until the battery is dead. It also reads the resistance of the coil and adjusts automatically if you run a different ohm coil to give you the same hit.

variable voltage, and wattage is a function of a regulated mod. Like a vamo or mvp. Regulated mods allow you to adjust your hit and have short protection. Most regulated mods do not allow you to sub ohm if you want bigger vapor. Some do allow like the DNA 30s (.45 ohm), and cloupor t5 (.2 ohm). There are others.

most people that want to produce big vapor use mechanical mods. These have no short protection and allow you to build super sub ohm coils. Super sub ohm coils require a battery with a high amp limit. This is very important, and if not taken seriously, can result in injury...

----------

_Mike41793_ (09-10-2014),_Pyrate81_ (01-12-2015)

----------


## Mike41793

I think I'm even more confused than I was haha. I'll have to try to understand all that when I get outta work. But SnakeGeek's looks cool, that's my favorite one I saw here!

----------


## Craigaria

Lots of good videos on YouTube.  Try searching 'vaping 101' .
There are lots of good videos that do a good job of explaining everything.

----------

_Mike41793_ (09-10-2014),_Pyrate81_ (01-12-2015)

----------


## Mike41793

> Lots of good videos on YouTube.  Try searching 'vaping 101' .
> There are lots of good videos that do a good job of explaining everything.


I've watched a couple before and sorta got the hang of how it all works I think. But then your explanations made me realize that I definitely do not understand it all haha!

----------


## Craigaria

Yeah, there is alot of information to take in at once.  Sorry if i confused you,  I was just trying to say alot without typing a book   :Smile:

----------


## Mike41793

I think I figured out enough to make myself not a total noob anymore. I appreciate the help!  :Very Happy:

----------


## Mike41793

What's the correct wattage and voltage to have it set to for maximum flavor? I got a Ego v3 mega and a kanger pro tank 2. I hope that wasn't a complete noob move haha

----------


## bigt0006

I set it to max wattage for the best flavor mine goes up to 11w and it never really moves from there unless i start to get a burnt taste. I leave my voltage around 3.7v

Sent from my SPH-L720 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## Mike41793

> I set it to max wattage for the best flavor mine goes up to 11w and it never really moves from there unless i start to get a burnt taste. I leave my voltage around 3.7v
> 
> Sent from my SPH-L720 using Tapatalk 2


Ok cool, thanks! I will try that today  :Smile:

----------


## Craigaria

Just wanted to show off some box mods we just built. They are dual 26650 unregulated boxes, MOSFET protected button, almost zero voltage drop, and make big clouds!

[IMG][/IMG]

[IMG][/IMG]

- - - Updated - - -

Just wanted to show off some box mods we just built. They are dual 26650 unregulated boxes, MOSFET protected button, almost zero voltage drop, and make big clouds!

[IMG][/IMG]

[IMG][/IMG]

----------

_Mike41793_ (09-26-2014)

----------


## Craigaria

We had our first cloud competition Thursday eve and it was a blast!  There were 17 competitors and the final was almost too close to call! The winner received one of the box mods i just made. There are pics and a video on our FB page of the winner blowing a HUGE cloud with the box mod after his win. I'd post our page, but the last time I did that my post was deleted.

----------


## rabernet

Cool. I'm not a cloud chaser, I'm a flavor chaser, and love my REO's. Don't particularly care for an airy draw myself. I'm happy with my 1 ohm coils on my RM2's (though am looking at a LP REO in my future to try some other atomizers - even though my small chambered RM2's kick out great flavor and clouds that satisfy ME! LOL)

You have a shop in GA? I'm in Columbus.

----------


## rabernet

> What's the correct wattage and voltage to have it set to for maximum flavor? I got a Ego v3 mega and a kanger pro tank 2. I hope that wasn't a complete noob move haha


Hey Mike, if you haven't found it already - check out http://www.e-cigarette-forum.com/forum/

You have to post 5 posts in the New Member forum before you can post elsewhere, but you should be able to read most of the other forums. It's full of folks ready to help out with any question you have. 

Just a warning, this can also be a very expensive hobby if you end up getting shiny-itis (ooooh, shiny!!!!!). I spent a lot of money chasing a device that gave me the flavor I was chasing - and settled on REO's (mechanical, bottom fed box mods - on board dripping).

----------

_Mike41793_ (09-27-2014)

----------


## Mike41793

Do the juices with PG or VG tend to have more flavour? I got 100% VG ones, to start out to try one extreme. I mean, there's flavor, but way less than I expected. Rather disappointing. 

Thanks Robin, I'll creep on that forum for sure!  :Smile:

----------


## RustlewoodReptiles

I want one of those nice modded batteries 
especially since my oil pen broke...I'm after
huge clouds and long battery life/HEAVY use.
I don't use e-cig liquids so I'm after fat clouds,
can someone point me in the right direction?

RustlewoodReptiles

----------


## Craigaria

> Do the juices with PG or VG tend to have more flavour? I got 100% VG ones, to start out to try one extreme. I mean, there's flavor, but way less than I expected. Rather disappointing. 
> 
> Thanks Robin, I'll creep on that forum for sure!


Vg makes more vapor,  PG carries more flavor and throat hit. To me 50/50 mix is good for tanks.

----------

_Mike41793_ (10-03-2014)

----------


## Craigaria

> Cool. I'm not a cloud chaser, I'm a flavor chaser, and love my REO's. Don't particularly care for an airy draw myself. I'm happy with my 1 ohm coils on my RM2's (though am looking at a LP REO in my future to try some other atomizers - even though my small chambered RM2's kick out great flavor and clouds that satisfy ME! LOL)
> 
> You have a shop in GA? I'm in Columbus.


I love flavor too,  but there is something fun about cloud chasing!  I do have a shop  in monroe, ga.

----------


## Craigaria

> I want one of those nice modded batteries 
> especially since my oil pen broke...I'm after
> huge clouds and long battery life/HEAVY use.
> I don't use e-cig liquids so I'm after fat clouds,
> can someone point me in the right direction?
> 
> RustlewoodReptiles


Usually big clouds equal short battery life but with the dual 26650 box mods,  they last all day with a cloud chasing build.

If you go with a mechanical mod,  make the jump for the 26650 setup,  the batteries last long and are safer at super low ohms.  Also a Tobh atty has a ton of room to build and hold bigger wire

----------


## bigt0006

> Usually big clouds equal short battery life but with the dual 26650 box mods,  they last all day with a cloud chasing build.
> 
> If you go with a mechanical mod,  make the jump for the 26650 setup,  the batteries last long and are safer at super low ohms.  Also a Tobh atty has a ton of room to build and hold bigger wire


Not necessarily true i use 40 amp 18650's and can go as low as .11 ohms safely. The amperage of the battery has more to do with super low ohms then the size. My 2 18650's last me all day with life to spare with my valkyrie. Think that's built down to a .35 ohm dual coil

Sent from my LGLS740 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## Craigaria

True but my 26650s are 64 amp and 3500 mah. But I'm running a .12 ohm build now so it tends to work a battery a little harder

----------


## Craigaria

I was running a .06 build for a bit, but it could kill a battery in less than ten hits,  and heated up my mod very quick. 

Nothing wrong with a 18650, they can make monster clouds.  The 26650 just has a much higher amp output (safer), and higher mah ( longer lasting)

----------


## jclaiborne

Hey guys, not to derail the current conversation, but wanted to get some input from everyone, I am tired of having to buy a new vision battery for my wife and I every 6 months and am looking into getting a VV/VW mod. Currently we both use vision spinners with the Iclear 30s tanks. I may end up getting a RDA at some point and just build higher ohm coils(for at home and still use the Iclear out and about). Neither of us really have any interest in Mec Mods or Sub Ohms. That being said I have been looking at a few different mods and can't really find much info other than some like it and some hate it, so I thought I would see if anyone has tried any that I have been looking at or had any other suggestion. I don't feel like dumping the money out for a provari so I have been looking at the Tesla, The Innokin Itaste SVD, Smoketech SID and the Sigelei Zmax... I want to be able to have a mod that will run an 18650, read the ohms on the coil, and I like the idea of having more than 1 button on it, that way you don't fire it when checking the ohms or cycle through the menu. Ay input or thoughts? Thanks.

----------


## Craigaria

I love my MVP. It is vv/vw, and the longest lasting battery out there.  Most people can get between 3-1/2 to 5 days out of It. It also has a usb output so you can charge other devices with it if you needed to. 

They come with an I clear 30 tank for around $70, but you can probably find a better deal somewhere online.

----------


## jclaiborne

> I love my MVP. It is vv/vw, and the longest lasting battery out there.  Most people can get between 3-1/2 to 5 days out of It. It also has a usb output so you can charge other devices with it if you needed to. 
> 
> They come with an I clear 30 tank for around $70, but you can probably find a better deal somewhere online.


Isnt the MVP the box with an internal battery...i figured anything where I cant replace the battery would eventually go bad like the visions do.

----------


## bigt0006

I swear by my mvp love it any rechargeable battery is going to die sooner or later and if you look on ebay you can get a brand new mvp with an i clear30 for under $40. It is an internal rechargeable battery but im sure theres a way to change out the batterry Should last you years before the battery wont hold a charge anymore,

Sent from my LGLS740 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## Craigaria

Yes the MVP has an internal battery but it will outlast any 18650 device.  I don't think I've ever heard anyone talk bad about them.  I sell a ton of them and use one for my all day vape.  

Actually just took a hit off mine now  :Smile:   I think i charged it on weds and it still is showing green....

----------


## jclaiborne

Good to know, ill have to give them another look

----------


## Lady mkrj58

The Innokin MVP are great little work horses My first one is two years old now and still working great my other 3 that are 1year old  get their workout to....

Sent from my SGH-T999

----------


## Lady mkrj58

Another set up I bought that is impressive is the New Vision Spinner 1600 m with a Kanger Protank mini a 1.8 head and this thing rocks All day Im putting My Provari V2.5 down and picking this up which is great for the times you want performance but in a small pkg.  I have 2 DNA Mods coming that I will also share and My Third one will Be The Provari 3 .

Sent from my SGH-T999

----------


## rabernet

I think I'm the only person on the planet that DIDN'T like the MVP2 and sold it within 48 hours.  :Surprised:

----------


## Craigaria

> I think I'm the only person on the planet that DIDN'T like the MVP2 and sold it within 48 hours.


I think you are,  lol. ..

Actually,  I understand that not everyone likes everything.

I have had some customers that don't like them because they prefer a pen style over a box. 

Why didn't you like yours,  just curious?

----------


## jclaiborne

My wife and I are two more that werent a fan of the "box" style...went to our local B&M shop to check them out and decided to pass, instead we got a deal on a segeli zmax (telescoping) and love it

----------


## CD CONSTRICTORS

I started vaping just over 3 weeks ago. 

Went to a great local shop and got a Vision Spinner II. Great battery life so far and the voltage adjustment is nice. I run it right in the middle setting at 3.8v. With the 1600mah battery, I am getting well over a day on a single charge.

http://spinfuel.com/vision-spinner-ii-review/

----------


## TheSnakeGeek

> I started vaping just over 3 weeks ago. 
> 
> Went to a great local shop and got a Vision Spinner II. Great battery life so far and the voltage adjustment is nice. I run it right in the middle setting at 3.8v. With the 1600mah battery, I am getting well over a day on a single charge.
> 
> http://spinfuel.com/vision-spinner-ii-review/


My first battery was a vision spinner. They're great for the price. What kind of tank are you using?

----------


## Craigaria

Look up the Eleaf istick, i just got these in stock and actually retired my MVP!

Variable voltage,  Variable wattage,  20 amp,  2200 mah. All this and only slightly larger than a Bic lighter! I'm on day three and still at 80% charge!

----------


## Pyrate81

Reviving this thread.  hehe.  

Just read through the whole thing and smoke is coming out of my ears.  My sister bought an e-cig from a 7-11 about 2 weeks ago and has been loving it the whole time.  GF and I tried it n we both like it.  She smokes, I do not but I am thinking of getting into vaping with her as she wants to quit smoking and I would like to "smoke" something as I like cigars but never really get a chance to do so.  

Most of you know all the jargon and such but my main question right now is what do you guys recommend for someone starting out?  We would like a pen/tube type vaporizer.  It looks like the Kanger II or Kanger EVOD are good starters?  My friend gets all his stuff online from Mount Baker.

----------


## jclaiborne

My personal thought (at least I wish someone told my wife and I this from the get go) is bypass the little starter kits.  Get yourself a decent VV/VW mod and a nice tank, that way when you get a few months into it you won't be shelling out more money.

----------

_Pyrate81_ (01-12-2015)

----------


## Pyrate81

Heh,  just like with snakes, get the better enclosure now so you don't have to upgrade later.   
Tis a good tip.

----------


## jclaiborne

> Heh, just like with snakes, get the better enclosure now so you don't have to upgrade later. 
> Tis a good tip.


Very true, I'd say between my wife and I we wasted a good 150 figuring out what we wanted, what would last etc.

----------


## Lady mkrj58

> Hey guys, not to derail the current conversation, but wanted to get some input from everyone, I am tired of having to buy a new vision battery for my wife and I every 6 months and am looking into getting a VV/VW mod. Currently we both use vision spinners with the Iclear 30s tanks. I may end up getting a RDA at some point and just build higher ohm coils(for at home and still use the Iclear out and about). Neither of us really have any interest in Mec Mods or Sub Ohms. That being said I have been looking at a few different mods and can't really find much info other than some like it and some hate it, so I thought I would see if anyone has tried any that I have been looking at or had any other suggestion. I don't feel like dumping the money out for a provari so I have been looking at the Tesla, The Innokin Itaste SVD, Smoketech SID and the Sigelei Zmax... I want to be able to have a mod that will run an 18650, read the ohms on the coil, and I like the idea of having more than 1 button on it, that way you don't fire it when checking the ohms or cycle through the menu. Ay input or thoughts? Thanks.


Hey jclaiborne I have been vaping for 5 years and I have 40 different Mods because I wanted to learn about the models the good and the Bad plus it's been fun, on the MVP yes its a internal battery but if this helps I have my very first MPV S and they still work fine 4 years later I do hear what your sayin it broke my heart to dump my dead Vision spinners and ego twist most my mods run on 18650 AW rechargeable s if you have a question on a model maybe I can help you if its one I have hands on experience with and I have tried every tank out there and I have a few I really like. 

Sent from my SGH-T999

----------


## Pyrate81

Found these links.  One is a Vaping 101 type and the other is for abbreviations. 


http://guidetovaping.com/2012/11/17/...and-then-some/

http://guidetovaping.com/2013/01/01/...abbreviations/



Found a local shop and got some questions answered.  It was nice to see stuff in person.  I think I may price out various parts and put together a couple customized e-cig starters for the gf and me while also getting a relatively cheap starter for testing flavors.

----------


## Vypyrz

I have three rigs that I use. For work, and riding on the bike, I carry my old eGo with the standard Smok ebc tank. I can wear it around my neck on a lanyard or tuck it in my pocket. Not fancy, but functional. My everyday vaping rig is an Itaste MVP with a Trophy V2 tank. My cloud rig is a Caravelle mod with an 18650 battery. The RDA is a Cigreen X-V2, four post. It is set up with dual, twisted coils, .3 ohms. I also have a Nimbus RDA set up with twisted sleeper coils, also .3 ohms. I use 26ga. Kanthal. I get respectable clouds, but not competition...yet. While I occassionally try different flavors, my default juice is Butterscotch VG.

I've been thinking about trying the G-plat. I've talked to a couple of people who said that it was good for competition, but recommended Kanthal for daily use. I will welcome any thoughts or opinions on the pros/cons.

----------


## Pyrate81

Found these; good explanation and chart IMO:  

http://www.discountvapers.com/what-o...ould-i-choose/
http://www.discountvapers.com/how-to...-what-battery/

The guy has a chart for what he calls the "sweet spot" in his opinion though.  It's helping me grasp some of what's going on and what I may/may not want.

----------


## Craigaria

For my all day setup I was using an MVP but just upgraded to an Eleaf istick. I run a protank 2 on it.  I know there are better tanks but this tank never let's me down and my coils usually last about a month using 1.5 ohm. Probably the best tank right now is the Nautilus bvc.

I have recently acquired a tug boat hex ohm 50 watt that has really taken over throughout the day.  It has a tug boat rda and is built at .3 ohm. Great flavor and hit. Much better than any tank out there like most drippers.

For clouds i have an authentic brass monkee. I run it at .12 ohm with 24ga parallel 5 wrap. This mod is a beast! Monster clouds.

I would also recommend skipping the starter kits and start off with variable wattage.  This will allow you to get a bigger hit without having to work so hard for it. MVP is a great mod but the istick is much smaller and is adjustable to 20 watts.

As far as wire for rebuilding,  I prefer kanthol.  Ni chrome ramps up to slow for me.  I hadn't tried g plat yet but have heard good things.

----------

_Pyrate81_ (01-15-2015)

----------


## Craigaria

Pyrate,  as for getting your gf set up to quit smoking,  there are 4 important things to be successful
1. Pick a device.  Starter kits work and  i See people quit smoking with them daily. Most starter kit batteries are fixed voltage and only put out 3.7v. If you get a starter kit,  be sure to get a double kit. It is important to have backup if you want to quit smoking. Usually people end up upgrading into variable voltage/ wattage as they give you the ability to adjust your hit. They give you a bigger hit without having to work so hard for it. 

2. Find the correct nicotine level. My suggestions. ..
6mg for 1/2 pack per day smoker
12mg for 1 pack per day
18mg, 1.5 packs
24mg, 2 packs a day

3. Find a flavor that she really likes.  Try a bunch of flavors and don't settle for something that is just ok. If she doesn't like the flavor she may reach for a real cig instead. 

4. Get rid of the cigs completely.  If she depends solely on her ecig when she is having cravings,  it won't take her long to realise how good they work.  If she keeps real smokes around,  she may end up using both  :Sad: 

Hope this helps!

----------

_Pyrate81_ (01-15-2015)

----------


## Pyrate81

> Pyrate,  as for getting your gf set up to quit smoking,  there are 4 important things to be successful
> 1. Pick a device.  Starter kits work and  i See people quit smoking with them daily. Most starter kit batteries are fixed voltage and only put out 3.7v. If you get a starter kit,  be sure to get a double kit. It is important to have backup if you want to quit smoking. Usually people end up upgrading into variable voltage/ wattage as they give you the ability to adjust your hit. They give you a bigger hit without having to work so hard for it. 
> 
> 2. Find the correct nicotine level. My suggestions. ..
> 6mg for 1/2 pack per day smoker
> 12mg for 1 pack per day
> 18mg, 1.5 packs
> 24mg, 2 packs a day
> 
> ...



Great advice.  Ty.  The pull she took off my sister's made her think she can go 0% nicotine in the juice.  I'm thinking if I find the right menthol flavor and put together a nice rig, she'll be in great shape. I'll probably get a juice with the order that has 6mg or 12mg in it JIC she really needs the fix.  A friend of mine quite smoking on a starter kit but he's also using a 12mg nicotine mix I think.  If not, then it's a 0%.  When you get a chance PM me your FB page.

----------


## Craigaria

I'd definitely get her the right nicotine level to support her habit.  0mg will not help with nicotine withdraw and she will end up smoking again.  As she gets a little time under her belt, smoke free,  she can drop her nicotine level to wean her self off. I'll pm the fb page.  Thanks!

----------

_Pyrate81_ (01-16-2015)

----------


## bigt0006

I have just recently got into variable wattage box mods and i can honestly say i love em and the flavor is so much better . My mvp 2.0 was nice butbo barely even touch it now. I use mu sigelie 150w and my cloupor mini 30w all the time. Even my expensive valkyrie sits around most of the time now. For rdas and rtas i switch back and forth between my dark horse , my orchid v3, and my magma. Dark horse is good for cloud chasing as it has crazy air flow and my magma and orchid are better for flavor.

Sent from my SPH-L720 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## jclaiborne

Just ordered an Igo W5, should be here in a few days so I can try my hand at micro coils on my VV/VW.

----------


## bigt0006

> Just ordered an Igo W5, should be here in a few days so I can try my hand at micro coils on my VV/VW.


What  vv/vw mod do you have? If its the mvp 2.0 or most others you can only use coils that are 1 ohm or greater

Sent from my LGLS740 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## jclaiborne

> What vv/vw mod do you have? If its the mvp 2.0 or most others you can only use coils that are 1 ohm or greater
> 
> Sent from my LGLS740 using Tapatalk 2



I have a Zmax and my wife has the IPV mini, I currently can't go below 1.2, but that will be enough for me to decide if I even want to mess with dripping.  Honeslty I see no reason to go sub-ohm anyways, I'm not trying to chase clouds by any means.  I didn't want to shell out cash for a whole other mod just to find out I hated dealing with it.  Got the IGO for 18 bucks, so if its a pain then it wasn't a hard hit on the wallet.

----------


## bigt0006

> I have a Zmax and my wife has the IPV mini, I currently can't go below 1.2, but that will be enough for me to decide if I even want to mess with dripping.  Honeslty I see no reason to go sub-ohm anyways, I'm not trying to chase clouds by any means.  I didn't want to shell out cash for a whole other mod just to find out I hated dealing with it.  Got the IGO for 18 bucks, so if its a pain then it wasn't a hard hit on the wallet.


Yeah i did the same before i got into drippers. Lower ohms are not just for clouds they create a denser more flavorful vape. I normally vape at between .5 and .6 ohms I rarely go below .3 ohm buts its nice knowing i can

Sent from my SPH-L720 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## Craigaria

I have a 1.5 ohm build that i put on a plume veil just so i could run it at 20 watts on my istick.  Although it makes an ok cloud,  it is a very cool Vape and i rarely use it,  except to show to customers. 

I tend to like a warmer Vape.  .3 ohms is really nice on my tugboat/hex ohm setup.  But cloud chasing or not,  nothing beats the flavor and warm vapor of my .12 build. 

A lot of the newer vw boxes allow sub ohm builds. A few of them allow down to a .2
But it doesn't really matter when you can fire them up to 150 watts or more, even though most people never go above 50 watts.

----------


## PitOnTheProwl

Well I guess Im part of the cool kids now. LoL
I havent had a cowboy killer in almost 4 years.
Went to Texas Vape here in San Antonio to try and get my wife to quit smoking. We have both smoked for over 20 years.
Well it kind of backfired on me.
She found a flavor she said she liked in the store.
During the time she was with the sales guy I sat down at the tester wheel.
Needless to say we walked out of there with 2 kits and 3 flavors.
A couple days later she said she didnt like the flavor as much as she thought.
We have tried a couple other stores in the area trying to find a true Marboro flavor that she would like. Well after a huge argument and me telling her some really harsh realities we decided that she will continue to smoke. Reminded her that her health affects us both and if she isnt willing to try then Im not willing to help anymore.
Yes we are still married, been together 23 years........

All that being said I have two CLK 1280s and probably 10 or 12 Aspire ETS tanks. 
Running both double and single coil tanks.
No nicotine in any of my juices, most all in house mixes from Texas Vape. 
Helps that they are litterally a block from my house.
The one juice that I am hooked on is from Suicide Bunny. Derailed!!

I wanted a Cool Fire 2 until I saw how small it really is.
Still learning about all this as its only been a couple of months.

----------


## Pyrate81

Was over a friend's house last night and tried his kanger II with an apple flavor in it with a 50/50 mix and 12mg nicotine.  Didn't care for the hit on my throat and the inability to get a deep pull with it like on my sister's 'cheapy' from 7-11.  I think the big thing with it was my sister has 100% vg with no nicotine in her tank so I know I'll be going the VG route for smoothness.  I'm a non-smoker so I'm obviously going 0mg nicotine.  


Pit, sorry it didn't work out for your wife.  Hopefully she'll try it again.  Good for you with sticking with it though.  :thumb up:  :smile:

----------


## Craigaria

> Was over a friend's house last night and tried his kanger II with an apple flavor in it with a 50/50 mix and 12mg nicotine.  Didn't care for the hit on my throat and the inability to get a deep pull with it like on my sister's 'cheapy' from 7-11.  I think the big thing with it was my sister has 100% vg with no nicotine in her tank so I know I'll be going the VG route for smoothness.  I'm a non-smoker so I'm obviously going 0mg nicotine.  :



The higher the nicotine level the bigger the throat hit.  0 nic is usually easy on the throat in any pg/vg mix but vg is noticeably smoother.  I have found that a 50/50 mix seems to give the best flavor in a tank. Super high vg wicks slowly in a tank and can cause dry hits.  Most people reserve max vg for rdas.with that being said,  I have a few customers that enjoy max vg in tanks.  It's all personal preference  :Smile:

----------


## Craigaria

> Well I guess Im part of the cool kids now. LoL
> I havent had a cowboy killer in almost 4 years.
> Went to Texas Vape here in San Antonio to try and get my wife to quit smoking. We have both smoked for over 20 years.
> Well it kind of backfired on me.
> She found a flavor she said she liked in the store.
> During the time she was with the sales guy I sat down at the tester wheel.
> Needless to say we walked out of there with 2 kits and 3 flavors.
> A couple days later she said she didnt like the flavor as much as she thought.
> We have tried a couple other stores in the area trying to find a true Marboro flavor that she would like. Well after a huge argument and me telling her some really harsh realities we decided that she will continue to smoke. Reminded her that her health affects us both and if she isnt willing to try then Im not willing to help anymore.
> ...


That's cool you live so close to Texas Vapes, I buy e-liquids from them too

----------


## PitOnTheProwl

> That's cool you live so close to Texas Vapes, I buy e-liquids from them too


Ive been mixing Grandpas Tabacco with Chocolate Mint.  :Good Job:

----------


## jclaiborne

> Yeah i did the same before i got into drippers. Lower ohms are not just for clouds they create a denser more flavorful vape. I normally vape at between .5 and .6 ohms I rarely go below .3 ohm buts its nice knowing i can
> 
> Sent from my SPH-L720 using Tapatalk 2


True, I just figured my current tank is 2.1 ohms, so i figured going from that even down to 1.5 just to give it a try would be enough of a difference to know if I like it or not.  Then its just deciding if I keep my vmax with my tank for travel and get a mech mod or a VV 50 or 150W box mod.  I just don't like the idea of an unregulated Mod, I know that they can be used safely, but still just not sure on it yet.

On a side note I also have some new batteries comming in, Panasonic NCR18650PFs, should be a nice little upgrade.  Now I just need to find the drip tip I want for the IGO and I will be set.

----------


## PitOnTheProwl

Has anyone seen or heard of a release on the Innokin MVP3.0??

----------


## bigt0006

> Has anyone seen or heard of a release on the Innokin MVP3.0??


Havent heard of the 3.0 but i have herd that they have a 30w device coming out soon, they also released a 20w mvp not to long ago

Sent from my LGLS740 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## PitOnTheProwl

> Havent heard of the 3.0 but i have herd that they have a 30w device coming out soon, they also released a 20w mvp not to long ago
> 
> Sent from my LGLS740 using Tapatalk 2


The 3.0 is the 30w MVP

----------


## jclaiborne

> The 3.0 is the 30w MVP



Interesting, I wonder if eventually they will come out with a 50W model.  We were looking at the MVPs but went with the IPV mini for my wife because I like the ability to be able to replace the battery.  It would be nice if instead of releasing a 30W, 50W, etc model someone just came up with a way to load new firmware to the chips and upgrade the controller.

----------


## PitOnTheProwl

Well, now I have to gloat a little LoL
Went to look at what they had in stock and the wife gave the okay for me to spend my little left over Christmas stash.

Got a Sigelei 150 and a Nautilus Mini!!

----------


## Craigaria

Awesome setup!  Look into the Atlantis tank or the Kanger subtank if yoy want to get a bigger cloud with that box!

----------


## bigt0006

I just recently got a sigelei 150w and i love it and its nice because you can build coils down to .1 ohms. I currently have a dark horse rda clone sitting on top of it and its awesome

Sent from my SPH-L720 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## Felidae

Nice to see herper vapers.

This one is a Qzi mecha with a genesis atty (dedicated for ME  :Razz: )


Setup


My everyday cig is a Chi-you mecha with kicker and a Taifun GT (ecowool, 1.6 ohm) . Heavy like an anvil but luv it... :Very Happy:

----------


## jclaiborne

> Well, now I have to gloat a little LoL
> Went to look at what they had in stock and the wife gave the okay for me to spend my little left over Christmas stash.
> 
> Got a Sigelei 150 and a Nautilus Mini!!



Score!  Does the 150 take two 18650s?

----------


## PitOnTheProwl

> Score!  Does the 150 take two 18650s?


Yep. Been playing with it since last night and I still have 80% battery.

----------


## jclaiborne

> Yep. Been playing with it since last night and I still have 80% battery.





> I just recently got a sigelei 150w and i love it and its nice because you can build coils down to .1 ohms. I currently have a dark horse rda clone sitting on top of it and its awesome
> 
> Sent from my SPH-L720 using Tapatalk 2



Pictures? I haven't seen one in person yet, how big is it size wise? I have been toying with the 50W option, but never really considered the 150.

----------


## bigt0006

> Pictures? I haven't seen one in person yet, how big is it size wise? I have been toying with the 50W option, but never really considered the 150.


Ill post a pic when i get home its the same as the 100w just nicer has a magnetic cover and polished edges and a spring loaded 510. The screen has 4 read outs resistance batt life watts and voltage

Sent from my SPH-L720 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## bigt0006

Sent from my LGLS740 using Tapatalk 2

----------

_jclaiborne_ (01-23-2015),PitOnTheProwl (01-22-2015)

----------


## jclaiborne

Nice!  That's not a big as I thought it would be.  I had a really bulky box pictured in my mind.

----------


## PitOnTheProwl

Not that big at all. A little bigger than 3 18650 batteries laying next to eachother.
Mine is silver.

----------


## bigt0006

My batteries only last about 5 to 6 hours but thats vaping between 30-50w and on .6 ohms coils, but i also have 2 sets of batteries 2 vtc4s at 30 amps each and 2 vamped vapor cells at 40 amps each

Sent from my SPH-L720 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## jclaiborne

My IGO got here yesterday, but it didn't come with a drip tip.  Will be picking one up today.  I was reading the instructions on the wife's IPV Mini and it says it can go down to a .5 coil and put out 30 watts, so I'll give that a try instead of using the VMax

----------


## bigt0006

> My IGO got here yesterday, but it didn't come with a drip tip.  Will be picking one up today.  I was reading the instructions on the wife's IPV Mini and it says it can go down to a .5 coil and put out 30 watts, so I'll give that a try instead of using the VMax


If you have any tanks with removable drip tips they will work also

Sent from my LGLS740 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## jclaiborne

Just built some dual coils came out  to .9 ohms...have it set to 20 watts right now, but not sure if that's the correct wattage

----------


## bigt0006

> Just built some dual coils came out  to .9 ohms...have it set to 20 watts right now, but not sure if that's the correct wattage


Wattage is all preference with rebuildables as long as you dont go over the amp limits on your batteries. I vape at 30w on a .6ohm coil

Sent from my SPH-L720 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## jclaiborne

> Wattage is all preference with rebuildables as long as you dont go over the amp limits on your batteries. I vape at 30w on a .6ohm coil
> 
> Sent from my SPH-L720 using Tapatalk 2


With a VV mod doesn't it regulate it so you can go over the amp limits?

----------


## bigt0006

> With a VV mod doesn't it regulate it so you can go over the amp limits?


If its a built in battery yeah if it takes an 18650 or some other type of replaceable battery you still need to watch your amperage. The sigelei 150w recomends 2 vtc4 30 amp batteries and you can vape down to a .15 ohm build as long as you know you wattage limits and play around with ohms law

Sent from my LGLS740 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## jclaiborne

Ok I'm using my wife's IPV mini usable up to 30 watts and a .5 coil... the battery is an 18650 panasonic (ncr18650pf) I believe it's a 10 amp battery

----------


## bigt0006

> Ok I'm using my wife's IPV mini usable up to 30 watts and a .5 coil... the battery is an 18650 panasonic (ncr18650pf) I believe it's a 10 amp battery


Should be ok. At 30w a .5 ohm coil will draw 7.7 amps

Sent from my LGLS740 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## bigt0006

On another note just got done patinaing a copper penny mod came out awesome


Sent from my LGLS740 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## jclaiborne

Ok I have yet another question...how accurate are these VV mods at reading resistance...when I meter out my coil with my multimeter it reads .9 every time I fire it on the mod the reading fluctuates from .9 to 2.9 and jumps all over.  Should I just ignore what the mod reads out?

----------


## bigt0006

Usually if the resistance jumps like the its a loose connection to the coil. I used to have that problem till i switched all my rdas to grub nuts

Sent from my SPH-L720 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## Felidae

I didn't read back, so I don't know what you have (and cause of that I give stupid suggestion)but some VW mods cannot manage the resistance under 1 ohm. If in your case you're sure cannot be that,( and I gave stupid suggestion..), just ignore me  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## jclaiborne

> Usually if the resistance jumps like the its a loose connection to the coil. I used to have that problem till i switched all my rdas to grub nuts
> 
> Sent from my SPH-L720 using Tapatalk 2


I may have to do that (I assume you are talking about set screws correct?), I ruined my first set of coils because I tightened the screws too much and they cut the kanthol, so the second attempt I did hand tight then less than a quarter turn, but they still seemed a little loose to me, even when I snug them back down it seems like they work their way loose again.

----------


## bigt0006

> I may have to do that (I assume you are talking about set screws correct?), I ruined my first set of coils because I tightened the screws too much and they cut the kanthol, so the second attempt I did hand tight then less than a quarter turn, but they still seemed a little loose to me, even when I snug them back down it seems like they work their way loose again.


Yeah they look like a screw without a head and you use an allen key to tighten and loosen them. Once they're tight they dont back off

Sent from my LGLS740 using Tapatalk 2

----------

_jclaiborne_ (01-26-2015)

----------


## PitOnTheProwl

Guess I need to start googling to learn more about other "tank" options. LoL

----------


## jclaiborne

> Guess I need to start googling to learn more about other "tank" options. LoL


haha yup, I started with a "starter kit" then moved up to a pro tank with a spinner battery, then saw a VV mod so got that with an Iclear 30s tank, now im using the IPV mini and dripping.  Should have just started off with the current setup!

----------


## PitOnTheProwl

Yeah wish I would have got the Sigelie from the jump.
This thing will fire anything I put on it .1 to 3.0 ohms.

Right now I am loving my 2 Nautilus tanks. Went back and got the full size saturday.

----------


## bigt0006

> Yeah wish I would have got the Sigelie from the jump.
> This thing will fire anything I put on it .1 to 3.0 ohms.
> 
> Right now I am loving my 2 Nautilus tanks. Went back and got the full size saturday.


I like the nautilus tanks i just dont like having to buy coils. Got a kayfun lite coming sometime in the next couple days pretty excited about it

Sent from my SPH-L720 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## jclaiborne

> Yeah they look like a screw without a head and you use an allen key to tighten and loosen them. Once they're tight they dont back off
> 
> Sent from my LGLS740 using Tapatalk 2


Do you know what size the screws are?  They look like they could be 440s but I figured they may be metric?

----------


## bigt0006

> Do you know what size the screws are?  They look like they could be 440s but I figured they may be metric?


Not sure i measured mine with a thread pitch gauge to get the rite thread and measured the length with a ruler

Sent from my LGLS740 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## bigt0006

My newest rda and i love it clt v2 its awesome



Sent from my SPH-L720 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## jclaiborne

> My newest rda and i love it clt v2 its awesome
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SPH-L720 using Tapatalk 2


Nice....I might pick up the crest cap for my igo....on a side note how long do coils generally last and how often do you switch out your wick?

----------


## PitOnTheProwl

My tugboat should be here this weekend.
Want to start playing with the RDAs just to tinker  :Embarassed:

----------


## bigt0006

Coils last as long as you want them to wicks on the other hand i change out every couple days. After you take the wick out just fire the coil and it burns off all the gunk that builds up.. this is almost as addicting as reptiles i have a mutation x v2 that should be here sometime this weekend or monday

Sent from my LGLS740 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## Craigaria

> My tugboat should be here this weekend.
> Want to start playing with the RDAs just to tinker


Nice! 
I'm running a tugboat too.  Actually vaping it now  :Smile:  I'm running a parallel 28 gauge build now.  Makes awesome flavor!

----------


## Craigaria

[IMG][/IMG]

----------


## Vypyrz

This week, I picked up a Zen 50 mod with an Atlantis tank. Finally, I can get decent clouds on the go, without dripping. This has become my new driving mod...  :Good Job:

----------


## Vypyrz

> Nice....I might pick up the crest cap for my igo....on a side note how long do coils generally last and how often do you switch out your wick?





> Coils last as long as you want them to wicks on the other hand i change out every couple days. After you take the wick out just fire the coil and it burns off all the gunk that builds up.. this is almost as addicting as reptiles i have a mutation x v2 that should be here sometime this weekend or monday
> 
> Sent from my LGLS740 using Tapatalk 2


I also change my wicks out every 2-3 days. I use a soft bristle toothbrush, dipped in water to brush off the coils and fire them to dry. I normally will change my coils when either, I can no longer get them to fire together, or one just doesn't burn as hot as the other one. Normally, I will average about 10-14 days on a set of coils, depending on how much I am using it.

----------


## bigt0006

> This week, I picked up a Zen 50 mod with an Atlantis tank. Finally, I can get decent clouds on the go, without dripping. This has become my new driving mod...


I have a kayfun lite v2 and an orchid for on the go but once im able to get a ud goblin i have a feeling that will be my go to tank

Sent from my LGLS740 using Tapatalk 2

----------

_Vypyrz_ (02-01-2015)

----------


## PitOnTheProwl

Had some toys show up yesterday, so naturally its time to play today.

----------

_jclaiborne_ (02-01-2015),_Pyrate81_ (02-03-2015)

----------


## jclaiborne

Nice!!!!

----------


## PitOnTheProwl

Yup, taking it way too far LoL

----------

_Pyrate81_ (02-03-2015)

----------


## jclaiborne

> Yup, taking it way too far LoL



No such thing as taking any hobby too far hahah

----------


## PitOnTheProwl

> No such thing as taking any hobby too far hahah


When you are cutting scrap 2x4s it kind of is LoL

----------


## bigt0006

> Yup, taking it way too far LoL


What does this sayin "to far" mean


Dont even want to think about all the money in that pic 

This is my newest. Its a reaper semi mech box mod made by nurz box


Sent from my SPH-L720 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## jclaiborne

> When you are cutting scrap 2x4s it kind of is LoL



haha I guess I am in trouble.  I have a scrap wood pile in my backyard that I just add to just in case I may need a piece (The wife hates it)

----------

PitOnTheProwl (06-24-2015)

----------


## Pyrate81

Everytime I look at this thread, my head starts hurting by the time I'm done reading. caught up on the last 3 pages though. I need a hands on 'manual', there are things I'm reading and they just aren't "clicking" for me. I think what it is, there is so much and I don't know what/how to compare the base stuff with the high end stuff to what I want/need. I should probably hit the one store I hit a few weeks ago and pick their brains more. I found another store near me where the owner/sales chick is apparently knowledgable. Sometime this week I'll head over there and check things out.


Love the discussion and info though.   :Good Job:   :Smile:

----------


## PitOnTheProwl

Im learning too..... Problem is my OCD kicks in and I obsess on things.  :ROFL:

----------

_Pyrate81_ (02-07-2015)

----------


## jclaiborne

> Im learning too..... Problem is my OCD kicks in and I obsess on things.


Same here!

----------

PitOnTheProwl (02-03-2015),_Pyrate81_ (02-07-2015)

----------


## Craigaria

I'll help as much as I can.  If i could do a video conference it would be easier,  lol.  Lots of typing. Usually i can teach about all aspects of vaping in about 10 minutes to new customers that come in my store.  I've gotten good at making it understandable too. I'll help any way i can

----------

PitOnTheProwl (02-03-2015),_Pyrate81_ (02-07-2015)

----------


## Craigaria

After re reading my last post it seemed a little off.  I apologize,  while i was writing the reply i had customers come in and i hit submit without proof reading. 

What I was trying to get at is that it is alot to typing to explain everything at once.  it is So much easier to explain face to face. Not really trying to set up a video conference  :Smile: 

That being said,  there are a ton of YouTube videos that do a good job too.

----------


## bigt0006

Rip tripper on youtube can teach you alot

Sent from my SPH-L720 using Tapatalk 2

----------

_Pyrate81_ (02-07-2015)

----------


## Pyrate81

Ty for the info guys.  I'll be buying something soon.

----------


## Vypyrz

Who says that Friday the 13th is bad luck? My vape mail arrived yesterday, 2 Mods and 3 RDA's. I got a Tugboat hybrid, and a matte black Colonial mod. I put a Doge V2 Competition RDA on the Tugboat, and a Diablo Mephisto on the Colonial. I also picked up a Diablo Haze RDA for my Caravelo. 

For those of you who do your own builds, what type of coils do you prefer? I generally stay with the more basic coils, so as not to over-run the max discharge capacity of my batteries (18650 type, 2100-2500 mah). For my four post RDA's I use a two parallel coil set-up, 25 ga. Kanthal. And, for my three post RDA's, I use a single, parallel or twisted coil, 22 ga. Kanthal. I normally shoot for .4-.2 ohms. These coils give me 18-19 amps continuous discharge at 3.7 volts, which keeps me well under the max capacity of the batteries.

For those who are new to coil building or need help figuring out how big, or how many wraps to use, there is an app for that. Its called the Vaper's Toolbox. I also have an Ohm's Law Calculator downloaded on my phone.


P.S. I need to win the lottery. I just saw a Caravelo mod for $4500. It's made of solid Silver.

----------

_Pyrate81_ (02-22-2015)

----------


## bigt0006

Newest aquisition kanger subtank mini sitting ontop of my segelie 150w


Sent from my SPH-L720 using Tapatalk 2

----------

PitOnTheProwl (02-17-2015),_Pyrate81_ (02-22-2015),_Vypyrz_ (02-17-2015)

----------


## Pyrate81

OK, finally got something.  

Ordered 2 Kanger starter kits from Mr. Craigaria.  The kits with the 2 vaporizers in them.  Ordered them Tuesday, they shipped Wednesday, got them Friday.  One is pink for the gf, the other is silver/grey.  Charged them Friday night and have been vaping since lunchtime Saturday.  Very happy with the product and to be "smoking" something indoors out of the cold.  Gf has yet to try but I think she'll be happy with hers.  

At this point I don't see myself becoming a mod addict as I'm happy with what the starter kit does for me.  However, I may become an e-juice taster addict.  I'll have rack with 30 flavors on it.  Yesterday I was sucking on cinnimon roll, today I have sweet cream in the 2nd tank.  Got them off a friend of mine who didn't like them.  They are a 50/50 mix with some nicotine in them, I'll  be getting 100% vg soon as it seems I may be allergic to the nicotine.  I've been sneezing and have had a running nose since I started it up yesterday and again this morning.  We'll see though.  

Very happy thus far.  Ty for all the info and advice guys.   :Smile:

----------

Craigaria (02-23-2015)

----------


## PitOnTheProwl

> At this point I don't see myself becoming a mod addict as I'm happy with what the starter kit does for me.


That's what they all say LoL

----------

_Pyrate81_ (02-23-2015)

----------


## Pyrate81

> That's what they all say LoL



heh,  I'm just glad to be 'smoking' something.  I want more flavors though and without the nicotine.  Definitely need to drop the nicotine out of my juice. 

The gf tried hers yesterday and so far she thinks it'll do the job for her to quit smoking.  In the least it will assist her, plus she doesn't have to go outside to do so.  She was vaping less than I was yesterday.  I was puffing away all day.   :Smile:

----------


## bigt0006

> OK, finally got something.  
> 
> Ordered 2 Kanger starter kits from Mr. Craigaria.  The kits with the 2 vaporizers in them.  Ordered them Tuesday, they shipped Wednesday, got them Friday.  One is pink for the gf, the other is silver/grey.  Charged them Friday night and have been vaping since lunchtime Saturday.  Very happy with the product and to be "smoking" something indoors out of the cold.  Gf has yet to try but I think she'll be happy with hers.  
> 
> At this point I don't see myself becoming a mod addict as I'm happy with what the starter kit does for me.  However, I may become an e-juice taster addict.  I'll have rack with 30 flavors on it.  Yesterday I was sucking on cinnimon roll, today I have sweet cream in the 2nd tank.  Got them off a friend of mine who didn't like them.  They are a 50/50 mix with some nicotine in them, I'll  be getting 100% vg soon as it seems I may be allergic to the nicotine.  I've been sneezing and have had a running nose since I started it up yesterday and again this morning.  We'll see though.  
> 
> Very happy thus far.  Ty for all the info and advice guys.


I started with the ego style batteries with evod tanks. Then i went to an mvp 2.0 then i turned to the dark side and bought my first mech mod and rda and never looked back now im stuck on sub ohming and my box mods. You get better flavor with rdas and sub tanks then you do with ego style batteries and  other tanks.

Sent from my SPH-L720 using Tapatalk 2

----------

_Pyrate81_ (02-24-2015)

----------


## Pyrate81

Just put root beer float in a T3S tank.  The clouds are bigger and my eyes popped a lot.  :gush:  I think someone is trying to get me into modding.  :glares at Cragaria:   The gf pointed out that she hasn't had a cigarette or a puff on her rig at all today while I've been puffing away on my Kanger.  I may have a "problem"....   :Wink:

----------

Craigaria (02-24-2015)

----------


## Craigaria

It won't be long, sounds like you are headed down the path  :Smile: 
The hot setup we have been selling alot of lately is the 50 watt istick with a Kanger sub tank mini.  It does it all and the istick is 4400 mah.

----------


## bigt0006

Ive herd good things about the ego one looks like a nice little set up

Sent from my SPH-L720 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## Vypyrz

Has anyone been to a vape convention? There is one coming up this month, here in NC. I'm thinking about checking it out, even though, it is a 5 hour drive.

----------


## bigt0006

I wish some where closer i would probably spend way to much money anyhow so its probably for the best though

Sent from my LGLS740 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## Vypyrz

What is the most important thing in your vape kits? I was inventorying my vape bag today before hitting up the vape shop, and the funny thing is, the first pocket that I always check, is the one with the lip balm in it. I realized that since I started vaping mech mods, rda's and sub-tanks, I have become quite the connoisseur of lip balm. I prefer Burt's Bees. I have several tubes of it stashed around...  :ROFL: 
I'm fairly certain that I'm not the only one.

----------


## PitOnTheProwl

Just to fire this one back up.........................
Got a new Little Boy and its cool BUT I also got a Mad Hatter and this thing is the BOMB!!!
The greatest part is how quick and easy it is to drip.  :Good Job:  :Good Job:

----------


## Craigaria

> Just to fire this one back up.........................
> Got a new Little Boy and its cool BUT I also got a Mad Hatter and this thing is the BOMB!!!
> The greatest part is how quick and easy it is to drip.


Those are both good rda's! What kinda build are you running on them?

----------


## PitOnTheProwl

> Those are both good rda's! What kinda build are you running on them?


I don't even remember how many wraps of what LoL
I have changed the coils out a couple times just farting around. 
I have 2 more Little Boys on the way so this weekend I am going to try several things as find something I like.
A friend likes tons of smoke and I am trying for flavor but either way its fun just building.

----------


## Craigaria

> I don't even remember how many wraps of what LoL
> I have changed the coils out a couple times just farting around. 
> I have 2 more Little Boys on the way so this weekend I am going to try several things as find something I like.
> A friend likes tons of smoke and I am trying for flavor but either way its fun just building.


It is definitely fun building coils!  A lot of people are intimidated at first but it is really easy once you do it.  It will help you to write down each build after you finish it.  Ohms,  gauge wire,  how many wraps,  wrap diameter,  etc.  That way,  if you are wanting a specific ohm setup later,  you can just copy what you did before. 

This is my current build I'm running on my 26650 dark horse.  It is a continuous,  parallel,  quad that sits at .12 ohm. One piece of wire,  no cuts.  It  hits hard.   :Smile: [IMG][/IMG]

----------

_Lady mkrj58_ (07-16-2015)

----------


## PitOnTheProwl

Nice build  :Good Job:  :Good Job:

----------

Craigaria (06-26-2015)

----------


## Lady mkrj58

Anyone here using Sub  tanks , If you could tell me how they work for you. I Z have 5 Sub tanks new in the Box so I could have choices at hand, Im looking at the adding the New Aspire Triton.



Sent from my SGH-T999

----------


## Craigaria

Subtank are very popular.  They work great, especially the newer version with the redesigned rda. You can modify the older versions by drilling holes,  but they work great with the factory coils.  They also changed their coils to vertical recently and that made a huge difference too

----------


## Lady mkrj58

Thank you

Sent from my SGH-T999

----------

